# Is anyone out there using the AVT-8710?



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

Hi Folks,

I'm currently using the advc300 and the datavideo TBC1000 for analog to digital conversions.

I need a dupe set up and both are expensive. I've heard of some folks using the lower cost ADVC55 connected to the AVT-8710, which also lower cost, but has more options (proc amp etc...) for adjustments.

Any feedback would be appreciated.

Cheers,
keebler


----------

